# hand feeding



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

hi,my daughter(age 7)and i (age 42 lol)feed a local flock and have done for a while,now these little guys come right up and take grain and pigeon mix from her hand(not mine yet),she has some who are really into the hand feeding(amigo,milk and smoky bacon)i have tried it but i must be too loud/fidgetty/scary etc,any tips on hand feeding? thanks


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think if you are patient they will get to know you are not a threat.

I am so glad that your daughter is enjoying feeding the ferals. I have a beautiful picture taken in the fifties of pigeons eating out of a little girl's hand and the expression on her face is beautiful...but it is something you so rarely see these days. Instead, everywhere you go, you see kids encouraged to kick at the pigeons.

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Small, unsalted, unroasted peanuts may help 

Rarely known a pigeon refuse them, whoever is offering

John


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah the nuts seem to go real quick lol,i tried again this morning but i startled pigeons when i closed hut door!we had a welcome visitor,one eyed jack(one eye,deformed leg)we had not seen jack for several weeks,he was a sorry sight when he 1st came,he had lost an eye,his neck feathers were scabby and could hardly walk,we fed him and kept an eye on him and he has returned!the eye socket has healed although hes blind,his feathers have grown back and his limp is less pronounced,all due to time and nature,when we hadnt seen him we feared the worst,but hes a toughy and he looks real good now,he was quite young and the feather growth has made a difference,hes a dark checker and a pretty one at that,he still chases his freinds away from "his"food lol and uses the landing board my husband built(i have even got him into pigeons lol)


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Fortunate that you are looking out for the gang. Yes, disabled pigeons can - as I've seen - be pretty tough, having to work harder at getting their food. Jack sounds like he's doing okay - a one eyed bird really needs to keep his wits about him. Our 'Hawkeye' in the aviary just does not see me or sense me coming if I approach his wrong side, but he sure moves fast when he hears me!

John


----------

